# Contratar algún VPS que maneje Gentoo.

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola chic@s!

Estoy buscando un hosting con VPS para el foro de mi firma. Ya he visto muchos y tengo algunas referencias, pero andando por la página principal de gentoo.org, en las propagandas que aparecen a la derecha he dado con una empresa llamada Host Virtual (http://www.vr.org). Me ha gustado que se pueda elegir Gentoo como SO para el VPS pero en principio la empresa no la conozco y no encuentro referencias en Google. Por lo que no sé si son fiables, si meten muchos VPS en un mismo servidor con los problemas de recursos que conlleva, etc.

La pregunta es: Alguien los conoce? O alguien sabe de alguna empresa que ofrezca VPS con Gentoo (o sin él, al fin y al cabo...) fiable y que maneje precios similares a Host Virtual?

----------

## gringo

serverpronto ofrece la posibilidad de tener gentoo en tu VPS o dedicado, por si quieres echarle un vistazo.

saluetes

----------

## Stolz

Siento reflotar un hilo antiguo pero ando buscado un VPS que ofrezca Gentoo. Todos los que he visto tienen el perfil 2008 y presiento que va a ser bastante complicado de actualizar.os CSS

ScKaLiBuR, al final ¿por cuál te decidiste?

Me he dado cuenta que muchos proveedores aunque tengan página web propia, el carrito de la compra, el selector de plan y la descripción de las distribuciones es exactamente la misma (con unos pocos cambios CSS). Imagino que todos se nutren de un proveedor común. ¿Alguien sabe cuál puede ser?

----------

## vincent-

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Siento reflotar un hilo antiguo pero ando buscado un VPS que ofrezca Gentoo. Todos los que he visto tienen el perfil 2008 y presiento que va a ser bastante complicado de actualizar.os CSS
> 
> ScKaLiBuR, al final ¿por cuál te decidiste?
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que muchos proveedores aunque tengan página web propia, el carrito de la compra, el selector de plan y la descripción de las distribuciones es exactamente la misma (con unos pocos cambios CSS). Imagino que todos se nutren de un proveedor común. ¿Alguien sabe cuál puede ser?

 

www.intovps.com

Gentoo 2010

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ScKaLiBuR, al final ¿por cuál te decidiste??

 

Hola Stolz. Pues por ese mismo que comenta peratu. Aunque todavía no puedo darte referencias puesto que contrataremos con ellos para febrero. Si no te urge, puedo informarte debidamente de cómo nos va en breve.

Un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

Muchas gracias, tiene muy buena pinta.

----------

## www.gentooza.org

Buenas, yo te diria que echaras un vistazo a las diferentes opciones que tiene ovh.es , rps, alojamiento , dedicado ...

Un saludo

----------

## chaim

 *peratu wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Siento reflotar un hilo antiguo pero ando buscado un VPS que ofrezca Gentoo. Todos los que he visto tienen el perfil 2008 y presiento que va a ser bastante complicado de actualizar.os CSS
> 
> ScKaLiBuR, al final ¿por cuál te decidiste?
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que muchos proveedores aunque tengan página web propia, el carrito de la compra, el selector de plan y la descripción de las distribuciones es exactamente la misma (con unos pocos cambios CSS). Imagino que todos se nutren de un proveedor común. ¿Alguien sabe cuál puede ser? 
> ...

 

La verdad es que yo llevo tiempo con la idea de hacerme con uno y éste lo veo muy bien de precio, no sé que tal será de rendimiento.

----------

## vincent-

 *chaim wrote:*   

> La verdad es que yo llevo tiempo con la idea de hacerme con uno y éste lo veo muy bien de precio, no sé que tal será de rendimiento.

 

Nosotros lo estamos usando en www.forolinternas.com , y va rapidísimo.

----------

